# Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an



## chxxstxxxx (24. November 2011)

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein direktes einstellen solch fremder Inhalte laut unserer Regeln, der Link muss genügen und eine eigene Beschreibung des Vorfalles..]
Quelle und vollständiger Artikel: http://www.heddesheimblog.de/

Einmal einen Haselnussstock und ein Alibi!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Willste den Bengels den Arsch versohlen |supergri?


----------



## Bentham (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Damit hat Ströbele echt den Vogel abgeschossen...

Aber ich freu mich natürlich, dass seine Frau noch lebt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Vielleicht wäre eine Anzeige gegen "Herrn" Ströbele wegen Diebstahls eine wirksame Retourkutsche? :m


----------



## Seefliege (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

|wavey:

Und ich dachte schon, er hat jemand wegen seiner Angelei angezeigt ... Hoffentlich zeigt der hier niemand an ... |kopfkrat Mein Mitgefühl dem Jungen. Hoffentlich hat er nicht ein Trauma erlitten. :m

Ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal so Erlebnis der "anderen Art" am Wasser. Unser Hund drehte dort gemütlich im Uferbereich seine Runden, als ein in unserer Gegend bekannter Tierarzt des Weges kam und mich darauf hinwies, dass das eine Sauerei wäre, da hier auch Menschen baden würden. Meine Antwort:
"Der Hund beschwert sich doch auch nicht darüber, dass *Sie* hier baden ..." :q

Leute gibt's ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Willste den Bengels den Arsch versohlen |supergri?




Eher dem Ströbele.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine Anzeige gegen "Herrn" Ströbele wegen Diebstahls eine wirksame Retourkutsche? :m



Bei Androhung von Repressalien wäre es m.M.n. bereits Raub und damit schon im Bereich eines Verbrechens. Wäre es mein Bengel, dem der Typ die Flitsche weggenommen hat, würde ich das auch so durchziehen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Bei Androhung von Repressalien wäre es m.M.n. bereits Raub und damit schon im Bereich eines Verbrechens. Wäre es mein Bengel, dem der Typ die Flitsche weggenommen hat, würde ich das auch so durchziehen!


 

Ich auch:m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Soso, der Ex-Steinewerfer/Terroristenanwalt zeigt also Minderjährige wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung mittels einer Waffe an...
> 
> edit: Ist der Knabe nicht sogar einschlägig vorbestraft?



Man muss das wahrscheinlich als präventive Maßnahme gegen aufkeimenden Karpfenanglerterrorismus am Stillgewässer ansehen...


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Nabend,

Das der Knabe sich *unmittelbar* nach den Vorfall aufregt kann ich nachvollziehen. Son Boilie auß der Schleuder ist nunmal kein Wattebausch. Die Verletzungsgefahr ist nicht ohne...

Gut ok , so mancher braucht ne weile bis der Puls wieder Normalwerte erreicht. Daher erweiter ich leicht mein Verständnis das der Aufreger einwenig andauerte.

Aber was danach passierte , (*einen Tag säter*!!) die Anzeige .......da wollte wohl jemand Kraft seines Amtes den Breiten machen.... Frechheit!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Wenn das hier so weiter geht,dann läuft der "Herr" Ströbele der "Babs" doch glatt noch den Rang ab.
Wobei,blond sind ja beide."Babs" Hellblond,Ströbele eher Friedhofsblond.


----------



## Colophonius (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Ich würde jetzt was politisches sagen, aber das würde vermutlich rauszensiert und wäre auch nicht ganz sachlich 

Wie man einen Jungen wegen "gefährlicher Körperverletzung mit einer Waffe" anzeigen kann, gerade wenn man eine öffentliche Position einnimmt, der einen scheinbar ohne jedglichen Vorsatz mit einer Futterschleuder seine schwimmende Frau getroffen hat, bleibt mir aber schleierhaft.


----------



## gründler (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Seit froh das in De.noch Schleudern erlaubt sind beim Angeln.

In Holland,DK...sind sie bereits Verboten auch beim Angeln,gilt da als Waffe,wahrscheinlich für den Kampf gegen Ter-rorfische.

Und die Strafhöhen in Holland.... mit Schleuder beim Angeln erwischt zu werden,sind nicht gerade ohne was man so hört.

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

welche Srafe steht eigentlich auf Schwarzbaden?


----------



## Deep Down (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Da ist das jahrelang gepflegte Bild des Gutmenschen im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes baden gegangen und es zeigt sich, welches Geisteskind man wirklich ist!

Der eigene Rechtsverstoß tut da ja nichts zur Sache! 

Schönes Vorbild in einem verbotenen Bereich zu Schwimmen und sich damit selbstherrlich über alle Regeln hinwegzusetzen, um sich dann bei sich verwirklichenden Gefahren natürlich jegliche Verantwortung von sich zu weisen!

Solche Verbote haben auch einen Sinn Herr Ströbele und dienen nicht nur dazu Ihnen ein paar Euros abzuverlangen!
Sie schädigen durch das ersparte Eintrittsgeld zu dem die Interessen der Allgemeinheit an der Erhaltung solcher Einrichtungen (Badeanstalt)!


----------



## porbeagle (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Nur mal aus Spaß:

Können wir Ströbele wegen Diebstahl der Schleuder anzeigen?

Wenn ja machen wir ein Spendenkonto jeder gibt 5 euro und wir Fangen richtig Übel Streit an.Da würde ich mich gerne dafür hergeben das wäre echt mal eine gelegenheit zu zeigen das wir Angler zusammen halten.

Grüße
Dominik


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

peinlich ... nur peinlich !!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



porbeagle schrieb:


> *Nur mal aus Spaß:*
> 
> *Können wir Ströbele wegen Diebstahl der Schleuder anzeigen?*
> 
> ...


 

Meines Wissens nach nur der Geschädigte.Auf Grund der geringen Schadenssumme dürfte auch kein öffentliches
Interesse vorliegen.
Aber vielleicht korrigiert mich jemand.Hätte für den Fall 
auch noch 10€ im Sparschwein.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

So, hab ma ein bisschen aufgeräumt.

Bitte achtet auf einen gesellschaftsfähigen Ton.


----------



## Fun Fisher (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Das ist ja wohl mega peinlich...

Sollte man dann nicht auch mal die Leute anzeigen, bei denen man beim Kirschenklauen aus'm Baum gefallen ist? Ist ja schließlich gefährliche Körperverletzung wenn die da keine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen für Diebe haben...


----------



## bbm (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

das war sicherlich stark übertrieben.

Wenn man sich in ihn hinein versetzt, kann man die Raktion aber verstehen:

Ich denke mal, der Ströbele kennt das Boiliefeuern nicht als Angelvorbereitung und war vielleicht deshalb entsetzt, dass da die Jungs auf wehrlose Menschen schiessen und auch noch treffen.


----------



## Smanhu (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Kenn das Gewässer. Weinheim is direkt vor meiner Haustür. Da schwimmen öfters Leute, wo es eigentlich nicht erlaubt is. 
Das der gute Mann da gleich ne Anzeige macht, ist stark übertrieben#d! Besonders weil er da definitv nicht schwimmen durfte. Naja, was will man da noch sagen. Volksvertreter eben:g


----------



## flasha (24. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Wo steht das denn das man dort nicht schwimmen darf? Gibt es da irgendwelche Regelungen bzw. auch einen Strafenkatalog wenn man es doch macht?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



> Kenn das Gewässer. Weinheim is direkt vor meiner Haustür. Da schwimmen öfters Leute, wo es eigentlich nicht erlaubt is.



Es ist an meinem Baggersee auch häufig so, dass dort Leute schwimmen,
obwohl es ein öffentliches Strandbad gibt.
Na und, ich kann es verstehen,da ich auch keine Lust hätte in der Masse zu schwimmen!Schöne Grüße an das Verbotsland Deutschland!
Ich kann jeden verstehen der im heißen Sommer an öffentlichen Gewässern ,sein ureigenes Recht wahrnimmt, um sich dort abzukühlen.
Genau wie Angler eben auch ihr ureigenes Recht warnehmen dort zu angeln!
Dass der Bengel die Frau und Ströbele nicht gesehen hat, als er anfütterte, halte ich für gelogen, b.z.w, eine Schutzbehauptung.
Oder es war nebelig und die Brille mit 10 Dioptrin wurde nicht aufgesetzt.
Komisch, das hier niemand ein Wort über dass Fehlverhalten des Jungen
übrig hat, sehr wohl aber die Anzeigewut des Abgeordneten kritisiert
wird, ob dass wohl mit dessen Parteizugehörigkeit zu tun hat?

Taxidermist


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Es ist auch vollkommen verständlich, ordentlich angepisst zu sein, wenn man mit Boilies beschossen wird. Weder die Behauptung - wie im Artikel geschildert - dass man mit einer Futterschleuder weder zielen kann, noch die Behauptung, dass man Schwimmer im Wasser nicht sieht, ist glaubhaft. Insofern kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es sich zunächst um einen Dumme-Jungen-Streich handelt, der eben auch geahndet werden kann. Bei wohl jedem hier würde da eine adäquate Reaktion folgen, die mindestens im Einzug der Schleuder und einer deutlichen Ansprache (und ggf. einer Schelle ) bestanden hätte. Ob man da Baden darf oder nicht, tut dabei erstmal nix zur Sache. Wichtiger wäre eher die Frage, ob der Ströbele mit seiner Ollen durch die Montagen paddelte (was im Zweifel auch mal mit einer deutlichen Ansprache und einer Schelle enden kann |kopfkrat).
Letztlich weiß man es ja gar nicht, wie es genau war. 

Einzig: Den Rechtsweg bestreiten, wenn nicht wirklich was passiert ist (weiß man aber, ob nicht durch den Beschuss das Auge der Tante blau war?!), klingt schon überzogen. Und sagt gegebenenfalls auch etwas über Ströbele aus. Nämlich, dass Leben und leben lassen nicht zu seinen Grundsätzen gehört. 

Aber wie gesagt, die Story kann sehr verschiedene Aspekte haben...

Amen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Komisch, das hier niemand ...



Man plärrt halt schnell mit...|supergri#h


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



> Es ist auch vollkommen verständlich, ordentlich angepisst zu sein, wenn  man mit Boilies beschossen wird. Die Behauptung - wie im Artikel  geschildert - dass man mit einer Futterschleuder weder zielen kann, noch  die Behauptung, dass man Schwimmer im Wasser nicht sieht, ist dabei  glaubhaft. Insofern kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es sich zunächst  um einen Dumme-Jungen-Streich handelt, der eben auch geahndet werden  kann. Bei wohl jedem hier, würde da eine adäquate Reaktion folgen, die  mindestens im Einzug der Schleuder und einer deutlichen Ansprache (und  ggf. einer Schelle ) bestanden hätte.



Erfreulich, das es anscheinend noch andere ähnlich wie ich sehen!



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Taxidermist*
> 
> 
> ...



Taxidermist


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Wenn mir jmd. Boilies in die Fresse ballert, wäre ich auch extrem ungehalten. 

Ich kaufe die "aus versehen getroffen, da nicht gesehen"-Story ebenfalls nicht ab, v.a. da schon in der Verteidigung des Jungen gelogen wurde (nicht zielgerichtetes werfen möglich, ja nee, is klar!) und das Baden verboten war, was Selbstjustiz von Anglern förmlich provoziert.

Leider kenne ich den genauen Tathergang nicht und ich kann mir im Grunde genommen kein Urteil erlauben. Der Bericht liest sich jedenfalls sehr parteiisch zugunsten des Jungen.

Ich möchte jeden von euch mal sehen, wenn seine Holde wehrlos im Wasser schwimmt und ein Bengel mit steinharten Murmeln auf sie schießt (und trifft!).

An "meinem" See kenne ich den großen Ärger über Schwimmer, Segler und (ganz schlimm) Tretbootfahrer, die wider besseren Wissens (aber legal) über Futterplatz und Angelschnur düsen. 
Da wurde auch schon die Madenschleuder gezückt, das Blei besonders dicht vor den Bootsrumpf geworfen oder eine wüste Drohung übers Wasser gebrüllt, weil man irgendwann keinen Nerv mehr hat und sich nicht anders zu helfen weiß.
Boilies sind bei uns verboten, wer weiß was Angler XY in seiner Wut schon alles mit dem Boilierohr veranstaltet hätte, da man mit den Teigmurmeln wirklich weit und zielgenau werfen kann (erst recht wenn das Schwimmen verboten wäre und der Angler sich wirklich im recht fühlt).

Wenn dann noch der Jugendwart den Bengel in Schutz nimmt und Frauchen völlig verstört mit Platzwunde am Ufer hockt, wäre auch ich als gutmütiger Sozialpädagoge äußerst pissig.

Wie gesagt, wir kennen die Umstände nicht, der Artikel ist aber mehr als parteiisch und ich halte mal die Flagge für den Ströbele hoch. (und da hat nix mit seiner Partei zu tun)


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

*Achtung !!*

Das Thema ist emotional, keine Frage.

Beschränkt Euch auf die Diskussion um die Vorfälle. 

Rückschlüsse auf RAF oder politische Gesinnung haben hier nix zu suchen.

Entsprechende postings wurden gelöscht, bzw. editiert.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Erfreulich, das es anscheinend noch andere ähnlich wie ich sehen!
> 
> Taxidermist



Man muss dabei bemerken, dass gestern bereits auf den ordentlichen Gehalt an Stammtischsülze in vielen vorhergehenden Beiträgen hingewiesen wurde, dies aber Ralfs Aufräumaktion zum Opfer fiel...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



> Boilies sind bei uns verboten, wer weiß was Angler XY in seiner Wut  schon alles mit dem Boilierohr veranstaltet hätte, da man mit den  Teigmurmeln wirklich weit und zielgenau werfen kann (erst recht wenn das  Schwimmen verboten wäre und der Angler sich wirklich im recht fühlt).



Und son Boilirohr oder auch die Zwille läßt sich aus "Versehen" mal mit einem 20 gr. Blei laden!

Da in dem Artikel auch andere Angler erwähnt wurden, halte ich es sogar
für möglich das der Junge einfach aufgehetzt wurde und er sich vielleicht 
vor "Seinesgleichen" zur Aktion hinreissen ließ!
Gut, dass ist jetzt Spekulation meinerseits, aber bei dieser Sachlage durchaus in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Smanhu (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Dass die Jungs die beiden nicht gesehen haben, naja. Lassen wir es mal so stehen. Ich denk halt, dass n Rüffel gereicht hätte. Die ham die Frau ja nicht totgeschossen oder schwer verletzt. Man muss deswegen nicht gleich jemanden anzeigen. Früher hätts ne kleine Backpfeife oder nen Anschiss gegeben und die Sache wär gegessen gewesen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



> Früher hätts ne kleine Backpfeife oder nen Anschiss gegeben und die Sache wär gegessen gewesen



Leute der Typ war in seinem früheren Leben Anwalt!
Da der Ströbele sicher nicht Dumm ist, wird der auch wissen, was
in dem Fall fällig gewesen wäre, wenn er denn dem Burschen eine gelangt
hätte!
Ein gefundenes Fressen für die Boulevardpresse und sicher auch für den Staatsanwalt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Dass die Jungs die beiden nicht gesehen haben, naja. Lassen wir es mal so stehen. Ich denk halt, dass n Rüffel gereicht hätte. Die ham die Frau ja nicht totgeschossen oder schwer verletzt. Man muss deswegen nicht gleich jemanden anzeigen. *Früher hätts ne kleine Backpfeife oder nen Anschiss gegeben und die Sache wär gegessen gewesen.*



Eben, und wenn der Jugendwart als "Quelle der Vernunft" statt einer Strafe den Jungen noch deckt, kann ich verstehen wenn Herr Ströberle auf der Suche nach einer sanktionierenden Instanz den nächsten Schritt geht. er selbst kann den Jungen ja schlecht bestrafen.

Heute sehen sich geschädigte leider oftmals uneinsichtigen Tätern und parteiischen Eltern (oder hier Jugendwart) gegenüber
(Der Marvin-Hendrik hat das doch nicht mit Absicht gemacht, oder Marvin Hendrik??!!!? Wollen Sie behaupten mein Marvin Hendrik hätte das mit Absicht gemacht? Außerdem hätten sie da gar nicht schwimmen dürfen!!!) und sind letztlich hilflos.

Irgendein bekannter Mensch forderte mal eine "Gesellschaft der Scham" zurück, wie sie einst existiert haben soll. Aber daran muss hart gearbeitet werden, ich hoffe o.g. Jugendwart hat nach dem Vorfall ein ernstes Wörtchen mit dem Jungen gesprochen und je nach Reaktion des Buben noch eine Strafe verhängt.

Niemand hat das Recht andere (noch dazu wehrlose) mit Boilies zu beschießen, auch wenn man sich über ein Fehlverhalten ärgert. Diese Form von Selbstjustiz ist überzogen, gemein und gefährlich, da die Folgen des Beschusses einer Schwimmerin für den Jungen nicht absehbar sind.
Das muss hier mal klar sein, auch wenn es sich im ersten Moment eher lustig anhört.


----------



## Franky (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Moin...
Erstmal gute Besserung an Frau Ströbele - es ist ja gottseidank nichts schlimmeres passiert, wenn man dem Artikel glauben darf.
Wie das tatsächlich vor Ort ablief und welche genauen Umstände vorlagen, werden nur die Beteiligten wissen.
Fraglich: in welcher Entfernung von den Anglern schwammen die beiden? Zu welcher "Tageszeit" spielte sich das ab? Blendung und Spiegelungen auf der Wasseroberfläche durch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung können einem da schon die Sicht einschränken. Nicht jeder hat 'ne Polbrille auf der Nase, um diesen Effekt zu mindern... Davon hängt ja nun mal ab, ob man "Absicht" unterstellen kann - dass man mit so'ner Schleuder nicht besonders genau zielen kann, wissen wir. Auch "unklar": handelt es sich um einen direkten Treffer oder kam der Boilie bereits von oben? Richtung, Abschusswinkel und Zug müssten da schon passen...
Fragen über fragen, die die Polizeit mit Sicherheit auch geklärt hat und zum Schluss kam: keine Absicht!
Für mich nicht fraglich ist das Verhalten von Frau Ströbele (ÄNDERUNG nach Bekanntwerden einer RIchtigstellung) - meiner Meinung nach mit schlechtem Vorbild vorangeprescht! Er (oder seine Frau?) hat, wie ich das sehe, kein Recht irgendjemandem irgendwas wegzunehmen ("konfiszieren"). Seinen (oder ihren) "Ausraster" kann man ja noch als "nachvollziehbar" und Affekthandlung durchgehen lassen, aber das restliche Verhalten finde ich schon recht seltsam. Insbesondere ich für mich skurril, einen nicht strafmündigen Bengel anzuzeigen - fast noch skurriler, die Anzeige überhaupt anzunehmen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Grünen viel zu verdanken...
> 
> ...Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn Angler bei einem solchen Vorfall, der eben an einer Gallionsfigur aufzeigt...



Thomas, das tut alles überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Und da man als User auf politische Stellungnahmen nicht antworten kann / soll, würde ich mir wünschen, dass diese auch von Euch Mods / Admins in dieser Generalität unterbleiben...

Abgesehen davon ist Ströbele keine Gallionsfigur, sondern nur ein Urgestein und Repräsentant eines innerhalb der Grünen als nahezu extremistisch anzusehenden Kreisverbands. In Berlin kotzen einige Grüne regelmäßig über die nicht regierungsfähige Kreuzberg/Friedrichshain-Connection. Ihn zum zum Establishment der Grünen zu rechnen, lässt die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz beißen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Moin,


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Thomas, das tut alles überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Und da man als User auf politische Stellungsnahmen nicht antworten kann / soll, würde ich mir wünschen, dass diese auch von Euch Mods / Admins in dieser Generalität unterbleiben...


Das geht mir irgendwie auch so... das Ganze hat wirklich weder was mit dem Thema noch mit dem politischen Hintergrund zu tun.
Hatte ja schon damit gerechnet (bei der Topic), dass irgendwann in diese Richtung geschossen wird - aber von Dir, Thomas?!? |kopfkrat

Und ob der Ströbele nun ein grüner Politiker, Fussballspieler oder berühmter Sänger ist, ist in diesem Zusammenhang wohl ebenfalls belanglos, oder nicht? Er hat die Anzeige nicht als Parteifunktionär gestellt, nehme ich an, sondern als Mensch. #c
In diesem Zusammenhang nun wieder Grüne und Schützer in einen Pott zu werfen, ist imho vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Herr Ströbele war als Privatperson mit seiner Frau schwimmen. Dabei kam es zu einem "Unfall" oder auch zu einem "gezielten Angriff". Ist an dieser Stelle auch Wurscht. Es hätte auch jeden anderen treffen können. Ich hätte an seiner Stelle nicht gleich mit einer Anzeige gedroht, aber ich kenne weder die genaueren Umstände, noch kann ich sagen, ob es durch den Treffer zu einer ernsthaften Gefährdung der Frau Ströbele gekommen ist.
Die an den Haaren herbeigezogene Vermischung der Privatperson Ströbele mit dem Grünenpolitiker und Bundestagsabgeordneten ist an dieser Stelle total daneben. Daraus gleich einen Rundumschlag gegen die Grünen insgesamt zu machen, zeigt die engstirnige Denkweise einger Diskutanten an Board, die sich durch nichts von der pauschalierenden und unsachlichen Argumentation einiger selbsternannten "Gutmenschen" und "Schützer" unterscheidet.
Davon ab, ist die Privatperson Ströbele tatsächlich auch durch seine politische Tätigkeit, eine in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung stehende Person.  
Ich komme aus dem Kreuzberg-Friedrichshain und kann sagen, dass er als ein grundehrlicher und bürgenaher Politiker mit einer überwätigende Mehrheit zum wiederholten Male sein Direktmandat für den Bundestag gewonnen hat. Und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Ja, ihr habt (leider) recht *und ich entschuldige mich dafür ausdrücklich!!!!*

Habe das jetzt als Magazinartikel ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230070 ) gemacht und lösche das hier, wo es wirklich nicht hingehört.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Geht nochmal auf den Link im ersten Beitrag...

Es gibt Neuigkeiten! Das rot gedruckte...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



> Es gibt Neuigkeiten! Das rot gedruckte...



Interssante Entwicklung, nun wehrt sich der Anwalt mit seinem Anwalt!
Eine Gegendarstellung hätte mich mehr beeindruckt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Interssante Entwicklung, nun wehrt sich der Anwalt mit seinem Anwalt!
> Eine Gegendarstellung hätte mich mehr beeindruckt!
> 
> Taxidermist



Soweit zur Frage warum andere Medien nicht berichtet haben, traurig .


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Vielleicht sollte man auch hier den Titel verändern, könnte sonst kosten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2011)

*AW: Bundestagsmitglied Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man auch hier den Titel verändern, könnte sonst kosten!
> 
> Taxidermist



Japp.*:m*

In: "*Frau des* *Bundestagsmitglieds Christian Ströbele (Grüne) zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an."

#6
*


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Als wir die Richtigstellung gelesen haben, haben wir natürlich sofort reagiert und den Titel geändert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Natürlich!#6#6#6



|supergri


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Ich bilde mir ein gehört zu haben, dass ein entfernter Verwandter von Herrn Ströbele mal schneller gefahren ist, als von der Polizei erlaubt und Ströbele hats gewusst. Kann man den Ströebele dafür nicht auch noch eins reinwürgen. Schließlich engagiert er sich auch in der Verkehrspolitik.
Leute, Leute... Der Winter fängt gerade erst an und die Seen sind noch nichtmal zugefroren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## flasha (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*



> Ich bilde mir ein gehört zu haben, dass ein entfernter Verwandter von Herrn Ströbele mal schneller gefahren ist, als von der Polizei erlaubt und Ströbele hats gewusst.



Das ist aber was anderes, als wenn Herr Ströbele selber rechtswidrig in einem Gewässer in einem verbotenen Bereich "schwarzschwimmt", wenn der Bericht so stimmt..

Das hat er selber zu verantworten..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

"....zeigt *13* jährigen an"?? Gefährliche Körperverletzung mittels einer Waffe ?

Das ließ zuerst auf eine Großstadtfahrt per U-Bahn schliessen.
Aber so...#d

Jede(r) blamiert sich halt so gut sie/er kann.Lächerlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Christian Ströbeles (Die Grünen) Frau zeigte 13-jährigen Heddesheimer an*

Bevor das ausartet und sich einer juristischen Gefahren durch unbedachte Äußerungen aussetzt, machen wir das mal dicht..


----------

